# Uploading images via phone



## cmayna (Oct 24, 2017)

With the loss of Tapatalk (what a shame),  I have no idea on how to upload pics from my iphone when creating a new thread.  Very frustrating to say the least. Can someone shed some light?


----------



## cmayna (Oct 24, 2017)

test.....  How come this thread is not appearing when I click on new threads or activitity?     Is it just me?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 24, 2017)

Yo need to go to recent posts.  It won't show up as new when you post it.  

I have Android so no help there


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 24, 2017)

I just threw together a quick tutorial for this.


----------



## damascusmaker (Oct 24, 2017)

Sorry if I'm hijacking: Has anyone figured out how to upload photos when using Safari?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 25, 2017)

damascusmaker said:


> Sorry if I'm hijacking: Has anyone figured out how to upload photos when using Safari?



Here's a tutorial I made for Sarari on the iPhone

In Safari on the desktop, you use the same dark red button that says, "Upload a File" on it located at the bottom right of the post reply box.

Click on "choose file" and browse to the picture on your computer, select it then when you are back at the post you'll be given the option to insert as a thumbnail or full size picture.

Hit post reply when you are done and your post is finished with the image attached.


----------



## damascusmaker (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks Jeff, I just found under more options is preview.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 25, 2017)

damascusmaker said:


> Thanks Jeff, I just found under more options is preview.
> 
> View attachment 342149
> View attachment 342150


Great job! Once you know what to click on, it becomes easy:)


----------



## damascusmaker (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks again, Yeah I could see a little graphic that made me think it was uploading but then couldn't find where it went. One thing I've always appreciated about this forum compared to others of varied topics is how easy it has been to include photos.

Most forums require outside hosting, and the uploading and copying links is discouraging and time consuming. Another thing that has happened on other forums is when photobucket went paid many photos were lost. Making the knowledge shared for years pretty much worthless.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 25, 2017)

Jeff,
Thanks for the tutorial.  Oh and BTW,  according to the pics you posted, you better charge your phone....soon :D


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 25, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Jeff,
> Thanks for the tutorial.  Oh and BTW,  according to the pics you posted, you better charge your phone....soon :D


I was getting worried for sure;)


----------

